# Limnotilapia dardennii



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have an opportunity to pick up some of these, they are a fairly attractive fish...the males are starting to color up even though they are small

I currently have in my Tang Tank-

4 Lepidiolamprologus nkambae
3 Synodontis petricola
6 Phylonemus typus

looking for ANY info any of you may have about these fish regarding their care, diet, size, aggression etc

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is your tank?

Not an aggressive fish, but males do get to 9-10", though more commonly at 8". I'd be concerned about tank size, and what the nkambae would do to them when they spawn.


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

In my opinion a perfect fish to keep with Nkambaes never tried them with your other 2. I currently keep around 10 in a 125g with 2 breeding pairs of nkambaes and 1m/4f O.boops I feed the tank Nls pellets and all fish are well and breeding. They are a good dither fish for aggresive species as they can absorb a lot of punishment with no ill effect. Mine bob out of the water like dolphins at feeding time sometimes right to their tail. Here's a pic I took about a year ago


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

These are great fish. I have some HUGE ones. 10 inches  Watch out at feeding time ! If you stick your fingers in the water at all mine will actually hurt me :lol:

You can keep small fish with them and large fish with them... here are a few I have tried with them...

Tropheus
Simochromis
Gobies
Petrochromis

All great fish that have worked out just fine 

Chester is absolutley correct on these fish... they can take a pounding like no other tang I have kept ! But usually do not inflict any damage to other fish. Great fish that is very underrated.

Don't let people tell you they only get to 6-8 inches ( I have heard this quite a bit :lol: no offense foggy) They get HUGE. At one point I had an 11 inch male :drooling:  Most of the time they will stay smaller... but with good water changes and food.. don't be surpised if you end up with a 10 inch monster !

They are VERY active !!! Kind of like a tropheus just twice the size :lol:


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> How big is your tank?
> 
> Not an aggressive fish, but males do get to 9-10", though more commonly at 8". I'd be concerned about tank size, and what the nkambae would do to them when they spawn.


Thanks for your input Fogelhund


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Chestermere said:


> In my opinion a perfect fish to keep with Nkambaes never tried them with your other 2. I currently keep around 10 in a 125g with 2 breeding pairs of nkambaes and 1m/4f O.boops I feed the tank Nls pellets and all fish are well and breeding. They are a good dither fish for aggresive species as they can absorb a lot of punishment with no ill effect. Mine bob out of the water like dolphins at feeding time sometimes right to their tail. Here's a pic I took about a year ago


They look great! and thank you for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Longstocking said:


> These are great fish. I have some HUGE ones. 10 inches  Watch out at feeding time ! If you stick your fingers in the water at all mine will actually hurt me :lol:
> 
> You can keep small fish with them and large fish with them... here are a few I have tried with them...
> 
> ...


Nice! they sound perfect, I'm going to give them a try, Thanks


----------

